# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  देखता है जलेबी और मांगता है कचोरी -  तकनिकी भाषा में आँखों का भ्रम -

## indoree

देखता है जलेबी और मांगता है कचोरी -  तकनिकी भाषा में आँखों का भ्रम - 

मित्रों यहाँ में आपको कुछ ऐसे जानकारी दूँगा जो की अपने आप में कुछ अलग होंगी और ये तो है ही की ये बढे काम की होगी .... 

----------------------------------------------------------------
Dear Friend ; We know you are interested in receiving 
red-hot news . If you no longer wish to receive our 
publications simply reply with a Subject: of "REMOVE" 
and you will immediately be removed from our club ! 
This mail is being sent in compliance with Senate bill 
2616 ; Title 2 , Section 301 ! THIS IS NOT A GET RICH 
SCHEME ! Why work for somebody else when you can become 
rich in 29 weeks . Have you ever noticed people love 
convenience & how many people you know are on the Internet 
! Well, now is your chance to capitalize on this . 
WE will help YOU increase customer response by 150% 
& use credit cards on your website . The best thing 
about our system is that it is absolutely risk free 
for you . But don't believe us ! Mr Simpson of North 
Dakota tried us and says "My only problem now is where 
to park all my cars" . We are a BBB member in good 
standing . We implore you - act now . Sign up a friend 
and you'll get a discount of 50% ! Thank-you for your 
serious consideration of our offer . Dear Friend ; 
Especially for you - this red-hot announcement ! This 
is a one time mailing there is no need to request removal 
if you won't want any more . This mail is being sent 
in compliance with Senate bill 1916 ; Title 6 , Section 
301 . Do NOT confuse us with Internet scam artists 
! Why work for somebody else when you can become rich 
inside 86 WEEKS ! Have you ever noticed more people 
than ever are surfing the web and people will do almost 
anything to avoid mailing their bills ! Well, now is 
your chance to capitalize on this . WE will help YOU 
increase customer response by 170% and decrease perceived 
waiting time by 190% . You can begin at absolutely 
no cost to you ! But don't believe us ! Mrs Ames who 
resides in Virginia tried us and says "I've been poor 
and I've been rich - rich is better" . We are licensed 
to operate in all states ! So make yourself rich now 
by ordering immediately . Sign up a friend and your 
friend will be rich too ! Thanks . 
---------------------------------------------------------------

मित्रों ये जो लिखा है उसका मतलब सिर्फ इतना है की Raj indoree is a Bad boy अब वो कैसे तो ये अब आपको बहुत जल्द ही पता लगेगा और इस से मिलती जुलती जानकारी पहले भी अपने देखि होगी लेकिन एक बात हमेशा ध्यान रखे की ज्ञान जहा मिले लपक लो भैया .... 

*राज इंदोरी*

----------


## Rajeev

इंदोरी जी बहुत रोमांचक सूत्र होने वाला है ये ............ हम आपके अपडेट की प्रतीक्षा में है ।

----------


## BP Mishra

पलके बिछा कर बैठा हूँ जल्दी शुरू करो।

----------


## indoree

> इंदोरी जी बहुत रोमांचक सूत्र होने वाला है ये ............ हम आपके अपडेट की प्रतीक्षा में है ।





> पलके बिछा कर बैठा हूँ जल्दी शुरू करो।


मित्रों थोडा सस्पेन्स बने रहने दो इसे में सोमवार को अपडेट करूँगा और कुछ मित्रों की प्रतिक्रिया आने दो .... राज इंदोरी

----------


## indoree

मित्रों एक बार मेरे इस सूत्र का भी भ्रमण करे 

आया मौसम कंजेक्टिवाइटिस का सभी मित्रों सावधान हो जाओ और इस से कैसे बचे..?

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=16289

----------


## donsplender

राज भाई सस्पेन्स का छछुन्दर ज़रूर छोडोगे अपने सुत्र में ! ताकी वक्त को कुतर कुतर कर खाये । एक दम गप्प ना कर जाए ! मुझे भी इन्तजार है ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

अच्छी शुरुआत है इंदौरी जी।

----------


## indoree

> राज भाई सस्पेन्स का छछुन्दर ज़रूर छोडोगे अपने सुत्र में ! ताकी वक्त को कुतर कुतर कर खाये । एक दम गप्प ना कर जाए ! मुझे भी इन्तजार है ।





> अच्छी शुरुआत है इंदौरी जी।


मित्र इस सूत्र कुछ और काफी सारी यूनिक जानकारी आपको जरुर मिलेगी ये वादा है थोड़ी सी प्रोसेस हो रही है ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## AVF000

_राज इन्दौरी भाई नमस्कार,
आपने जानकारी तो अच्छी दी पर हमारे इस प्रश्न को शायद देखा ही नहीं। 
वैसे आईपी को बदलना कोई मुश्किल काम नहीं लगता और यह आपकी सटीक पहचान भी नहीं बताती।
प्रबंधन के पदाधिकारियों से पूछें …
कृपया इस प्रविष्टि को देखें और जानकारी प्रदान करें।
धन्यवाद।
__कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें।_

----------


## indoree

मित्रों व्यस्त होने की वजह से इस सूत्र पर समय नहीं दे पाया कल इसे अपडेट कर दूँगा और ये सूत्र ये बताएगा की हम किसी को e-MAIL करे और लिखे कुछ पर उसका असली मतलब कुछ और ही हो ....

----------


## indoree

> _राज इन्दौरी भाई नमस्कार,
> आपने जानकारी तो अच्छी दी पर हमारे इस प्रश्न को शायद देखा ही नहीं। 
> वैसे आईपी को बदलना कोई मुश्किल काम नहीं लगता और यह आपकी सटीक पहचान भी नहीं बताती। प्रबंधन के पदाधिकारियों से पूछें … कृपया इस प्रविष्टि को देखें और जानकारी प्रदान करें। धन्यवाद।  " अच्छी तरह से बताया है आपने पर आईपी और मैक मे क्या अन्तर है यह भी समझा दें। क्या हाईड आईपी का प्रयोग करनेवाले की भी पहचान की जा सकती है यदि हाँ तो तरीका भी समझा दें।
> हार्दिक धन्यवाद राज़ भाई। " 
> __कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें।_


मित्र में ये हमेशा कहता हू की कंप्यूटर में कुछ भी असंभव नहीं है और IP और मैक दोनों को बदला जा सकता है और आप जानना क्या चाहते है खुल कर बताये ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## satya_anveshi

राज जी सूत्र में आगे कुछ बताएँ।
जानने की उत्सुकता है।

----------


## indoree

> राज जी सूत्र में आगे कुछ बताएँ।
> जानने की उत्सुकता है।


मित्र काल इसे १००० % अपडेट कर दूँगा... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## satya_anveshi

धन्यवाद राज जी।

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मित्रों व्यस्त होने की वजह से इस सूत्र पर समय नहीं दे पाया कल इसे अपडेट कर दूँगा और ये सूत्र ये बताएगा की हम किसी को e-MAIL करे और लिखे कुछ पर उसका असली मतलब कुछ और ही हो ....





मतलब का मतलब भी बता दो भाई ! १२ से २४ आ गई.............:pointlol:

----------


## indoree

> मतलब का मतलब भी बता दो भाई ! १२ से २४ आ गई.............:pointlol:


राणा जी मन्ने माफ करना देरी मुझ से जो हो गयी इन्तेजार खत्म ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

मित्र जब भी हम कोई E-mail मेसेज किसी को भेजते है तो उसे कोई भी पढ़ सकता है अब अगर हम चाहते है की सिर्फ वही दोस्त इ मेल का मतलब समझे जिसे हमने भेजा है तो उसका एक और तरीका है ... 

आप इतना करे की आप इस वेब साईट पर जाये.... 

जैसा चित्र में बताया गया है अपने मेसेज को टाइप करे और उसके बाद उसे *encode*  करे ... 

जब आप *encode*  बटन पर प्रेस करेंगे तो वह पर आपको आपका मेसेज कुछ अन्य तरह का *decode*  करके मिलेगा... 

अब आप इसे अपने इ मेल में पेस्ट करके भेज दे तो अगर कोई इसे पढता है तो उसे कुछ समझ नहीं आयेगा ..... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

और जिसे भेजा है आप उसे किसी प्रकार सूचित कर दे और जब पाने वाला उसका असली मतलब समझना चाहेगा तो उसे उसी वेब साईट पर जाकर वह पर एक टेब है *Decode*  वहा पर उसे वो मेसेज पेस्ट करना है और आपका गोपनीय सन्देश वह पर उसे मिल जायेगा .... चित्र २ देखे .... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

मित्रों जब आप इसे [B]decode [/B] करेंगे तो आपका असली मेसेज आपको वह पर मिल जायेगा .... 

मित्रों ये किसके काम का है किसके नहीं ये आप जाने ... 

मित्रों ये जानकारी आपको सिर्फ बताने के लिए दी गयी है इसका उपयोग कौन कैसा करता है उसकी वो जाने .... 

आपके बहुमूल्य विचारों का स्वागत ही जरुर पोस्ट करे .... 

*राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

मित्रों बहुत जल्द ही आपको एक नयी जानकारी दूँगा एक पिक्चर आई थी  *मिसन इम्पोसिबल *  टॉम भैया की थी वह कुछ ऐसा बताया था जो थोडा जादुई लगता था कुछ कुछ वैसा ही ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मित्रों बहुत जल्द ही आपको एक नयी जानकारी दूँगा एक पिक्चर आई थी  *मिसन इम्पोसिबल *  टॉम भैया की थी वह कुछ ऐसा बताया था जो थोडा जादुई लगता था कुछ कुछ वैसा ही ... *राज इंदोरी*


चेहरा बदलने वाला मास्क था वो तो......

----------


## indoree

जी नहीं कुछ और ही है हा आप एक बार मैंने एक सूत्र बनाया है आज ही Virus वाला आप वह विसिट जरुँर करे और अपनी प्रतिक्रिया दे ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मित्र जब भी हम कोई E-mail मेसेज किसी को भेजते है तो उसे कोई भी पढ़ सकता है अब अगर हम चाहते है की सिर्फ वही दोस्त इ मेल का मतलब समझे जिसे हमने भेजा है तो उसका एक और तरीका है ... 
> 
> आप इतना करे की आप इस वेब साईट पर जाये.... 
> 
> जैसा चित्र में बताया गया है अपने मेसेज को टाइप करे और उसके बाद उसे *encode*  करे ... 
> 
> जब आप *encode*  बटन पर प्रेस करेंगे तो वह पर आपको आपका मेसेज कुछ अन्य तरह का *decode*  करके मिलेगा... 
> 
> अब आप इसे अपने इ मेल में पेस्ट करके भेज दे तो अगर कोई इसे पढता है तो उसे कुछ समझ नहीं आयेगा ..... *राज इंदोरी*





> और जिसे भेजा है आप उसे किसी प्रकार सूचित कर दे और जब पाने वाला उसका असली मतलब समझना चाहेगा तो उसे उसी वेब साईट पर जाकर वह पर एक टेब है *Decode*  वहा पर उसे वो मेसेज पेस्ट करना है और आपका गोपनीय सन्देश वह पर उसे मिल जायेगा .... चित्र २ देखे .... *राज इंदोरी*





बहुत खूब राज भाई.........( leet ) जैसा ही है ना........

----------


## Dark Rider

अच्छी जानकारी लगी जी रेपो ++

----------


## indoree

> अच्छी जानकारी लगी जी रेपो ++


जी नमस्ते, सरकार आपकी टिप्पडी के लिए शुक्रिया...

----------


## rajsun

दोस्त राज, सूत्र को जारी रखो ......................हम आपकी पोस्ट के इंतज़ार में रहते है /

----------


## rishi_54

bhai , bahut badi problem ho gayi hai. maine apne laptop me win7 install  kiya aur pura hard drive format ho gaya galti se. mere saare jaroori  document chale gaye, please koi free software bataiye jisse main data  recover kar sakoon.....pleasssss

----------


## The Hacker

अरे वाह ! बहुत ही जबर्दस्त जानकारीयां है इस सूत्र में तो.................!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## indoree

> bhai , bahut badi problem ho gayi hai. maine apne laptop me win7 install  kiya aur pura hard drive format ho gaya galti se. mere saare jaroori  document chale gaye, please koi free software bataiye jisse main data  recover kar sakoon.....pleasssss


दोस्त इसी विभाग में एक सूत्र बना है मेरी फाइल वापस दो वह काफी फ्री सॉफ्टवेर दिए गए है आप युस करो आपका काम हो  जायेगा ....

----------


## RAM2205

*अति सुन्दर।  धन्यवाद।*

----------

